# VR1 - Vection Technologies



## System (23 January 2017)

ServTech is a transaction management business that revolutionises the way businesses manage their transactions through a unique customised Software as a Service (SaaS) workflow management application and back office support service. ServTech is the holding company of a number of wholly owned subsidiary companies, including a real estate agency (Sell Lease Property Pty Ltd), a conveyancing business, a property management business and a mortgage broking business. 

It is anticipated that SVT will list on the ASX during March 2017.

http://www.servtechglobal.com.au


----------



## Ann (25 March 2019)

This stock may be having some life breathed into it. In a company announcement on the 23rd of March they said " Proactive Investors Interview with SVT Director G.Orgnoni". I checked the Proactive site, nothing posted so far.
Other announcements:
05/03/2019 - ServTech Commences High-Profile International Roadshow

13/03/2019 - ServTech Investor Roadshow Presentation



Twiggs weekly Money Flow rising, Twiggs Volatility rising, Negative Volume Index bullish.


----------



## System (28 November 2019)

On November 28th, 2019, Servtech Global Holdings Limited (SVT) changed its name and ASX code to Vection Technologies Limited (VR1).


----------



## hja (12 June 2020)

I don't know much about this company except that it involves a deal of fandangled, wizbang technology. So if you look deeply at the chart, you can see an attractive lady winking at me.

The 18 month cause built up is phenomenal.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 June 2020)

A _software company that makes 3D, Virtual Reality (VR) & Augmented Reality (AR) software services for the engineering, manufacturing, architecture, construction & education industries. Vection operates on an Enterprise business model based on bespoke fees and on a Software as a Service (SaaS) business model based on recurring subscription revenue._

wizz + bang?

$25mill company. most key personnel have Italian names, so is this an ASX listing 'of last resort'?

probably down to networks and connections?







> Financial Partners: shareholders such as the Italian Government, HTC Vive X, Primoglio SGR and A11 Venture represent an institutional blue chip shareholder base of global appeal.


----------



## Cam019 (3 September 2020)




----------



## hja (8 October 2020)

hja said:


> I don't know much about this company except that it involves a deal of fandangled, wizbang technology. So if you look deeply at the chart, you can see an attractive lady winking at me.
> 
> The 18 month cause built up is phenomenal.
> 
> View attachment 104689



A bit of follow-up technical analysis...


----------



## debtfree (28 August 2021)

hja said:


> A bit of follow-up technical analysis...





Well @hja, I've watch this video for 2 hours this afternoon and I can't find the technical analysis you speak about 🤔 😉 but anyway, a quick chart to show price action for the last year.
The trend seems to be reversing and heading up now, it just might even have another crack at 10 cents soon but only time will tell.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 November 2021)

lots of buzz words. quite a bit of price action, and the expected Cap raise on the back of rising share price:

_● Vection unveils FrameS Metaverse release introducing autonomous 3D World content creation 
● Strategic milestone towards the integration with Webex by Cisco during the second half of the ﬁscal year 
● Webex by Cisco is the leading enterprise solution for video conferencing and online meetings, counting over 590 million monthly participants during the global pandemic.
● Metaverse release being rolled-out to existing user base including, among others, high-end fashion retailer Giorgio Armani and luxury yachts manufacturer Ferretti Group
● Metaverse to become the new internet supported by the recent acceleration of Facebook (“Meta”) and Microsoft (“Mesh for Microsoft Teams”) 
● Latest software release strategically positions Vection to capitalise on enterprises’ move into the Metaverse_



> Vection Technologies, which sells digital imaging software solutions to industries like healthcare and fashion, is running a $12 million placement. The offer was priced at 20¢ a share, a 15 per cent discount to the volume weighted average price for the last five trading days, according to terms sent to potential investors.





> It would be accompanied by a $3 million director sell down, also at 20¢ a share, to cover the director’s Italian market tax laws.




- The new capital will go towards potential acquisitions to expand its global presence and to support organic growth. This will take MC to $220 million. VR1employs 100 people across 4 continents.


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2021)

Wow this one slipped past.
Not on any of my scans! Some 
great opportunities to buy In November.


----------



## Country Lad (29 November 2021)

tech/a said:


> Wow this one slipped past.
> Not on any of my scans! Some
> great opportunities to buy In November.



It kept coming up on my scans and I was often tempted BUT, try as I may, I could not really understand what they are about. A lot of spin with all sorts of words that seem irrelevant.  I realise I missed out on the run but if I can't understand what they do, I am not interested. Maybe I am too old to keep up with the jargon.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 November 2021)

I'd be cautious to think any Aussie battler (or Italian outfit listed on the ASX) is going to win against the deep pockets of the big players.

Like many new tech advances, lots of smart ideas out there; will they ever win? The rewards are high if they do.

I thought this article was good for the great unwashed (& tried to find the original; this link will suffice)

_Modelling the Metaverse: The Fight to Profit from the Next Big Thing_​from _Pengana Capital_









						Modelling the Metaverse: The Fight to Profit from the Next Big Thing – ShareCafe
					

What has long been a subject of science fiction—a totally immersive virtual world inhabited by all of humanity—is increasingly a part of Big Tech companies’ plans for future growth. And the winner is…




					www.sharecafe.com.au
				




.


----------



## oilleak (29 December 2021)

Metaverse will be the place to be in the future and hopefully VR1 maintain and grow existing contracts.


----------

